

"Heroku for testing" CircleCI nabs from Heroku founders and early investors - pbiggar
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/02/25/heroku-for-testing-circleci-nabs-1-5m-round-from-founders-and-early-investors-of-heroku-and-others/?fromcat=all

======
reillyse
Love CircleCI. Great service, literally 2 clicks to get your tests running.
Considering how many hours I've wasted setting up hudson servers its a huge
step forward.

